# Pretty cool! Prince Rupert's Drop from "Smarter Every Day"



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is from a guy whose Youtube channel is called; "Smarter Every Day". He primarily does high speed videos (super slo mo) of various subjects. This guy has done some footage with Jorge.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Bravo. Fanstastic. Great. Awesome. Action packed.

... Am i Forgeting a Word?

SMS


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Cool. Very interesting!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Man now that's fast! And no shrapnel wounds lol... lucky!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Love it! Super cool.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Insane, loved it, haha


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder how much dust he breaths? -- Tex


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That .. is .. really freak'n cool!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dang. That was cool. thanks Ray.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool! B)


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great video.


----------



## Joseph (Feb 14, 2013)

Very cool, you should try PeriodicVideos, they're always good.


----------

